

Copygram Lets You Download All Your Instagram Photos - suneliot
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/11/copygram-lets-you-download-all-your-instagram-photos/

======
zimpenfish
Neat. I like the ability to view my photos on the web too (although it would
be nice if it showed likes and comments on individual photos.)

